# Rhino Goo



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all

Keep hearing about this Rhino Goo stuff for cleaning motorhomes and am willing to try it.

However; two queries....what is it like at removing the dreaded black streaks and is it ok on plastic / perspex windows?

Thanks


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I too was interested, so emailed them directly, had an email back on Sunday from Chris

I asked the following:-

1, Is it suitable for GRP motorhomes?

2, Does it remove black streaks easily?

3, Is it safe to use with regards to the sealants used between the panels?

4, On you website the instructions suggest that your spray on, wait a few minutes then just rinse off, then spray with wax then rinse off, I assume that after spraying with cleaner you have to wash with a sponge or something to actually clean the vehicle?

The reply was:-

"Thanks for showing an interest in the Rhino Goo Brand, first question , the answer is yes its fine with GRP, we have on our website on the news page an endorsement by www.scsporthomes.co.uk we are the only cleaning product company they will use on there Race Trucks/ Motor homes, etc.

second question, yes it removes black streaks like nothing you have seen before, the best way to get them off is to spray the area with the Fast Action Cleaner, let it soak in for two minutes then wash off with a hot bucket of water with about 5%/10% Rhino Goo cleaner in there, then rinse off with clean water.

Third question which is a good one, yes fine for that as well, the strength of the chemicals are very low, but the active strength is very high ,if that makes any sense, some chemicals damages sealants but this product uses new technology and basically there is nothing it will damage

We suggest if you was to wash a Motor home / Caravan, Spray the Rhino Goo onto dead fly's, fly poo,black streaks or any thing which you might take a bit of shifting, then as above wash down with a bucket of water with roughly 5% /10 % of Rhino Goo Fast Action Cleaner, after you have finished washing down, whilst area still wet, spray on Liquid Wax and rinse off straight away, for best results do a panel at a time."

Sounds good I may give it a go.

regards

Jerry


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dooney.
On strenght of that i will order some


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

£25.10 FOR 5 LITRES

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Its not that special.

Dave p


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

confusing message DTP - can you explain? & I guess I am wondering whether you perhaps have tried Rhino Goo and have a different experience of it's use. Would love to know if that is the case.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple 
product in 5 litres £16.40 Delivery £8.70

total £25.10.

More than very expensive and no doubt manufactured to similar formulations to other wonder/ exclusive products.

I can supply Elbow Grease at half the price.

It is basicaly water.

The harder you rub the better it works :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have been supplying similar products to the motox lads for 25 years.

Seriously if your good lady has a bottle of Flash liquid, try that on your black streaks. A good polish afterwards will _help_ prevent them reappearing.

Dave p


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

OK - so what are these "dreaded black streaks" you keep talking about??


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks DTP. Appreciate that and I will take note of what you say. I guess I was looking for that. The voice of experience from within the industry. Ta.

As for what are black streaks. Well all i can say is I wondered the same before i bought my white Rapido. Now I know as i see them appearing and marking the water run off trails from the black rubber corners of windows, vent grilles, roof channels and anywhere where a channel of run off water goes. I live in the West of Scotland so water run off up here is ..... how shall i put it.....'reasonably frequent'.... yes I think that is a conservative way of putting it.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I see £oundshops are doing their version of Muc-Off.
I tried it on black streaks and it works just as good as Muc-Off, but is only a quid a bottle.


----------

